# portmanager quiet



## cucu007 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there,
I want to upgrade my ports but since I have so many out of date, can I run portmanager with a qui*et* option so it stop*s* asking me iteratively to upgrade my options, if this is possible? It is so annoying to be sitting in front of the box for hours waiting for this iteration to go away. Please advise. I am looking for a qui*et* option or take default option with user interaction. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 24, 2012)

You need to be more specific: What flags do you use with the portmanager command? What interactions does it ask for? Not everyone uses portmanager, so your problem needs more description. The portmanager(1)() man page shows that if you use *-i*, it will be interactive.

I use [ports]ports-mgmnt/portmaster[/ports]. Nice explanation of how-to here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28496&highlight=portmaster


----------



## cucu007 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am using the normal *portmanager -u* but it keeps asking me to select options for every so often of packages options, I want to all default options without interaction. Does that make sense. I want it to operate in qui*et* mode in some sort, any ideas.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17595


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 24, 2012)

By options do you mean "configure" for the ports? portmaster does that in one batch, at the beginning - no further questions. I can't help for portmanager, the man page has no mention of batch processes. 

If you are interested, the man page is: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...SD+Ports+9.0-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html


----------



## cucu007 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> By options do you mean "configure" for the ports? portmaster does that in one batch, at the beginning - no further questions. I can't help for portmanager, the man page has no mention of batch processes.
> 
> If you are interested, the man page is: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...SD+Ports+9.0-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html



I will look into portmaster since portmanager appears to lack this option. Thanks for the tip.


----------

